# No pull stations in Virginia



## S.Johnson326 (Sep 6, 2019)

I recently was in a high rise office building in Virginia and noticed there weren't any manual pull stations anywhere in the building. I looked at the annunciator and pull stations wasn't listed as one of the devices. I went online and looked in the IBC 2015 edition and it states that manual stations are not required if the building is fully sprinklered. Why does it seem like every office building in the DC/MD/VA area has pull stations if they're not required?


----------



## RLGA (Sep 6, 2019)

Look at when they were built. If they were built before the IBC was first adopted, then maybe the BOCA code required them.

Next, if they were built after the time the IBC was first adopted, look at the local amendments--they may require them regardless of sprinklered condition.

Finally, if the other two aren't applicable, are you sure the buildings you were looking at were sprinklered?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 6, 2019)

Exception: Manual fire alarm boxes are not required where the building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system and the alarm notification appliances will activate upon sprinkler water flow.

Been in the IBC since 2003. Maybe a local amendment?


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2019)

As stated year built

Or

Fire alarm companies make money for each device sold

Or

Ahj talked them into installing them


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 7, 2019)

Minor correction, I seem to recall that either 13 or 72  requires a minimum of one pull station to be installed for use in the event the fire sprinkler system is out of service. I believe it has to be installed by the fire riser.

CDA.... am I recalling this correctly?


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> Minor correction, I seem to recall that either 13 or 72  requires a minimum of one pull station to be installed for use in the event the fire sprinkler system is out of service. I believe it has to be installed by the fire riser.
> 
> CDA.... am I recalling this correctly?




I am thinking you are right


----------



## S.Johnson326 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you for the responses ! I will see what I can find In the local codes.


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2019)

S.Johnson326 said:


> Thank you for the responses ! I will see what I can find In the local codes.




There can be a number of reasons why pull stations are installed.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 9, 2019)

Maryland enforces NFPA 101 as well as IBC.  DC might also.  I expect that most engineers in the DC metropolitan area design everything to the most stringent code of the 3, so they don't get caught leaving something out.


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> Minor correction, I seem to recall that either 13 or 72  requires a minimum of one pull station to be installed for use in the event the fire sprinkler system is out of service. I believe it has to be installed by the fire riser.
> 
> CDA.... am I recalling this correctly?




Made me look, only because I required one pull in a non sprinkled building recently, and got my hand slapped.

NFPA 72 2013 23.8.5.1.2


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks CDA...... just ran out of memory cells and did not have time to look.

BB


----------

